# Football coaching



## Trotter (Feb 5, 2009)

I plan to move to Cyprus in early 2010. I deliver Coach Educaton up to Level 3 for the English F.A. I have also coached young players for the past 18 years at Leeds United Academy. Are there opportunities for coaching in Limassol.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I suggest you write to a number of football teams in Cyprus and ask. You should be aware that the financial crisis is hitting some of the teams badly as a lot of their backing comes from Russia. If you can, consider the teams in Larnaca, Paphos and Nicosia too. 

Don't expect to receive anything like the wages you got with Leeds. Even good players aren't all getting paid here!


----------



## Trotter (Feb 5, 2009)

BabsM said:


> I suggest you write to a number of football teams in Cyprus and ask. You should be aware that the financial crisis is hitting some of the teams badly as a lot of their backing comes from Russia. If you can, consider the teams in Larnaca, Paphos and Nicosia too.
> 
> Don't expect to receive anything like the wages you got with Leeds. Even good players aren't all getting paid here!


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## laticsfc (Mar 26, 2009)

i am not trying to recruit just trying to help


----------



## laticsfc (Mar 26, 2009)

anyway trotter if you are still thinking of coming to cyprus leave a post


----------



## Trotter (Feb 5, 2009)

*football coaching*

I will be moving to Cyprus early (February) 2010. I like coaching young players development, I also deliver up to Level 3 coaching awards for the enlish F.A. When I arrive in Cyprus I hoe to continue to do this, however I dont expect to have the same financial rewards that you get in Enland. It's the working with and developing young players that motivates me.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Trotter said:


> I plan to move to Cyprus in early 2010. I deliver Coach Educaton up to Level 3 for the English F.A. I have also coached young players for the past 18 years at Leeds United Academy. Are there opportunities for coaching in Limassol.


Football is a major sport in Cyprus. They have a National Squad and there are 14 main teams in the Cypriot 1st division. see link below. NB: I do not know whether they are fully professional or semi pro or what so I am not sure if you would get paid much if anything but I am sure you would be welcomed with open arms. They have got into European competitions so must be reasonable.

Cyprus Football Association ? CFA - News, History, Cyprus Football Teams, Results

Also, every town and village has a team and the larger the town, the more important the team. If getting paid is not important to you, you could have a great time just being involved.

The language problem should be minimised because most young Cypriots speak English OK. 

I worked in sports medicine supplies for 25 years and have been to Thorpe Arch Grange several times to see the medical staff there. Also, a friend who works for the FA has done some work in Cyprus and may be able to give you more info on the structure etc. If you send me your email details, I will contact him and let you know what he says.


----------



## laticsfc (Mar 26, 2009)

*to trotter*



Trotter said:


> I will be moving to Cyprus early (February) 2010. I like coaching young players development, I also deliver up to Level 3 coaching awards for the enlish F.A. When I arrive in Cyprus I hoe to continue to do this, however I dont expect to have the same financial rewards that you get in Enland. It's the working with and developing young players that motivates me.


i am with team in cyprus we may be looking to strengthen our coaching set up next season we are in larnaca area let me know if this is of interest to you if so we can talk on email thanks


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

laticsfc said:


> i am with team in cyprus we may be looking to strengthen our coaching set up next season we are in larnaca area let me know if this is of interest to you if so we can talk on email thanks


i just been reading wot u saying iam a fa level 1 and football is my live i been coach mini socer teams in england and would love to coach in cyprus is any thing i can do to sort this


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

*football*

hi iam level 1 fa coach and i have been coaching young kids wich i love to do is there anything i can do in cyprus as football is my live and wouldnt want to live in cyprus with no football


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

francisbl said:


> hi iam level 1 fa coach and i have been coaching young kids wich i love to do is there anything i can do in cyprus as football is my live and wouldnt want to live in cyprus with no football


Where abouts in Cyprus are you, i might be able to suggest an option.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> Where abouts in Cyprus are you, i might be able to suggest an option.


pafos limmosol area


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

francisbl said:


> pafos limmosol area


Is it kids you want to coach or adults and would you charge a fee?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> Is it kids you want to coach or adults and would you charge a fee?


i train kids in england age 7 to 10 but have done older so dont mind havent thought about the money what do u think


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

so would there be anything u can do for me


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

i am in the forces and due to be posted to Cyprus in June, my son plays for a local team in germany at the moment and having been to Cyprus in Feb for a 2 week visit to my new unit, i know that they are short of qualified coaches for the kids and for the army players (Regiments) the base in Episkopi is about 30 mins from phapos, they might pay, i dont know.

if you want i can try and find out, let me know


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> i am in the forces and due to be posted to Cyprus in June, my son plays for a local team in germany at the moment and having been to Cyprus in Feb for a 2 week visit to my new unit, i know that they are short of qualified coaches for the kids and for the army players (Regiments) the base in Episkopi is about 30 mins from phapos, they might pay, i dont know.
> 
> if you want i can try and find out, let me know


if u can find out that would be great i would love that how old is ur son and i could do adult as well that would be fantastic
thanks for that


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> i am in the forces and due to be posted to Cyprus in June, my son plays for a local team in germany at the moment and having been to Cyprus in Feb for a 2 week visit to my new unit, i know that they are short of qualified coaches for the kids and for the army players (Regiments) the base in Episkopi is about 30 mins from phapos, they might pay, i dont know.
> 
> if you want i can try and find out, let me know


sorry to be pain but when will you beable to find out about the football as i am coming over soon


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

francisbl said:


> if u can find out that would be great i would love that how old is ur son and i could do adult as well that would be fantastic
> thanks for that


hope u dont mind me asking wot do u do in the army


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> hope u dont mind me asking wot do u do in the army


If he told you that he would have to kill you


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i better not know then


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i better not know then


 best not .Hehe.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

wots weather like at moment


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> wots weather like at moment


Very pleasant. Nice gentle breezes and warm sun


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Very pleasant. Nice gentle breezes and warm sun


thats good coming out next week to have look round


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> i am in the forces and due to be posted to Cyprus in June, my son plays for a local team in germany at the moment and having been to Cyprus in Feb for a 2 week visit to my new unit, i know that they are short of qualified coaches for the kids and for the army players (Regiments) the base in Episkopi is about 30 mins from phapos, they might pay, i dont know.
> 
> if you want i can try and find out, let me know


just wondering if u found anything out about the football


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

*football*



francisbl said:


> just wondering if u found anything out about the football


just trying to find out if there was any news on the football with the kids and regiment


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, I see you are involved in football over in cyprus. I am lookin to move over at some stage and was wondering if you know of any postions available within football for a coach. I am Uefa B qualified and am struggling to find anything. I can send my email onto you if you would like?? Thanks

Andy


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

iam not iam looking as well it is hard to find anything but email teams over there


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

will see if i can find any ifon for them, alot of clubs but not alot of email adresses. My parents are moving over to peiya and i know there is a club there but cannot find any details for them!!


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

try the prof team they like english coaches


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr Trotter

Have you found anything yet about coaching opps in Cyrpus. I am really struggling.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

no wen u moving over there have u got money to go with


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a bit yes, but could od with finding work before i head out there. my parents are retiring out there so always the possibilities of stayin with them for a few months!


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Paphos Cheetahs*



Andrewb06 said:


> i have a bit yes, but could od with finding work before i head out there.


You could try the Paphos Cheetahs (not cheaters!). If you Google that you should get their website up. We aren't over there yet but I'm investigating football clubs for my son who is very keen.

All the best with the job hunting.

L


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheers for the reply. I will get onto that one. Thanks again!!


----------



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

laticsfc said:


> i am with team in cyprus we may be looking to strengthen our coaching set up next season we are in larnaca area let me know if this is of interest to you if so we can talk on email thanks



Hi Guys, Trotter and Laticsfc. Just wondering if there is any news on some coaching opportunities over in cyprus. I am a uefa B coach, been working in the states for 4 years and recently set up my own business in England. I am looking at going over to cyprus in the near future as my parents are having a house built out there.

Just wondered if you have any more info on the subject??

cheers guys!


----------



## russell moss (Jun 29, 2010)

*English football coach*

Hi i read your comments i am also a football coach looking for a opportunity to coach in Cyprus.I have a unique coaching method which i have developed and which i now seek to introduce.My ideas on the game of football are highly controversial as i believe conventional coaching methods are fundamentally flawed.My intention is to work my way up to the very top of the professional game in Cyprus.I you can offer any help please email me many thanks Russell moss.


----------

